# Craftsman Air Compressor Won't Run



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Craftsman electric 15 gallon air compressor, horizontal. Model 916-167242. It was plugged into the neighbor's house while we were putting up a fence and tripped the breaker. He reset the breaker before I had a chance to turn off the compressor. As soon as he did, the compressor started then immediately stopped. Now it won't turn on. I found the manual online and there is no mention of any fuse. I've read something online about a "run capacitor". I'm unfamiliar with that, but I'm a quick study and will be looking into that momentarily.

Any suggestions for me in the meantime?

Thanks much,

Mark


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/sears-craftsman-a04714-pump-p-22886.html
That style of motor does not have a start cap.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Did anyone look for a reset button?


----------



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

I have since discovered there is no run capacitor on this machine.

There does not appear to be a reset switch either.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try something simple.
Drain the air out of the tank and see it will now start.


----------



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

I've drained the tank already. I'm stumped.


----------



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

So there is no fuse in the compressor. No run capacitor. I've tried multiple outlets, with and without extension cord(s). Could flipping the breaker while the power switch is on simply fry this thing?


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

How do the wires look? Charred burnt looking at al?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

tripped breaker for reason, not farmilair with your machine, the ones i torn down were junk that was unrepairable, or simple part more than whole new compressor


----------



## Lowcountrydave (Feb 19, 2013)

machouinard said:


> I have a Craftsman electric 15 gallon air compressor, horizontal. Model 916-167242. It was plugged into the neighbor's house while we were putting up a fence and tripped the breaker. He reset the breaker before I had a chance to turn off the compressor. As soon as he did, the compressor started then immediately stopped. Now it won't turn on. I found the manual online and there is no mention of any fuse. I've read something online about a "run capacitor". I'm unfamiliar with that, but I'm a quick study and will be looking into that momentarily.
> 
> Any suggestions for me in the meantime?
> 
> ...


Not sure if this will be helpful but there is a recall on the 15 gal Craftsman compressor. I have the same compressor, 3HP /1.5 HP running 150 p.s.i. Apparently the recall says the motor can catch fire. I recieved the recall probably 4 months ago. But due to it running fine I never sent it in. Maybe it damaged the motor somehow.

Dave


----------



## machouinard (Aug 18, 2011)

Guess I forgot to get back to this. After many phone calls to many service techs who all assured me there was no fuse, I pulled off the housing and removed the motor. On the bottom of the motor, buried in electrical tape, was a 30A blade fuse, blown.

Perhaps this will help someone in the future.


----------

